# Cutting 101



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

A few members here subscribe to a FAT LOSS PHILOSOPHY that comes from the Great and Generous people at Beverly International. There are SO MANY ways to lose BF, and each person is so metabolically different from the next, just as each person's cut differs from one time to the next. The flat out truth is that the Beverly Plans WORK for the majority of those compteting! They have many plans, here is just one POV from one of their SEASONED STAFF! (and an incredible competitor and an extremely giving and selfless person) 

*Jeremiah: *

Losing weight is fairly simple. Just eat fewer calories than your body requires and you???ll lose weight. The problem is you???ll likely lose more lean muscle tissue than you will actual fat. 

Low carb diets have been very popular of late. The standard low carb diet is designed for the average person ??? not a bodybuilder who needs to lose fat BUT NOT MUSCLE! 

Losing fat, while retaining lean muscle tissue with a low carb approach is an entirely different story. It???s not just a matter of keeping carbs low and eating whatever you want. We need to look at six components of a successful fat loss diet plan in their order of importance. From this information you can formulate your own plan or modify the sample diet provided. 

*Maximum Fat Loss Hierarchy *

Plan for your Total Caloric Intake to be between 10 and 15 calories per pound of bodyweight - the lower your bodyfat ??? the higher the calorie range. Men below 10% bodyfat and women below 15% should start their fat loss diet at 14 ??? 15 calories per pound of weight. If you look fat in the mirror, start at a slightly lower intake. 

The total carbohydrates that you consume per meal and per day are next in importance. We concentrate not on carbohydrate grams alone, but on what we refer to as Active Carbohydrates. 

a) Active carbohydrates = total carb grams ??? grams of fiber 
b) Active Carbohydrates should not exceed 25 grams per meal or 
75 grams per day 

Protein Optimization 25 ??? 50 grams per meal. If you exceed 50 grams of protein per meal the amount of fat you lose will be compromised. Up to a point protein is the best thing you can eat. After you reach the limit that your body can utilize for muscle growth and maintenance the excess is converted to sugar and burned for energy at the expense of stored bodyfat. 

Use Dietary Fats to Burn Bodyfat 

a) Greater emphasis on Omega 3 and Mono Unsaturated ??? Flaxseed Oil ??? Olive Oil. 
b) Less emphasis on saturated fats ??? cream ??? beef 

Include Carbohydrate loading meals every 3rd then 4th day. This Carb Load Meal: 

a) Refuels glycogen stores 
b) Prevents decline in metabolism, (T3 synthesis remains optimal) 
c) Provides variety ??? mental ease 
d) Facilitates muscular growth by inducing uptake of Amino Acids and insulin surge drives IGF-1 production. Optimizes ???anabolic??? effect of insulin, while minimizing the lipogenic (fat producing) effect. 

Natural Thermogenesis ??? certain foods you eat elicit a thermogenic effect, thus causing your body to burn more fat than one would expect from a caloric deficit alone. Concentrate on including these foods in your nutrition plan. 

a) Fruit with an excellent Thermogenic/Carbohydrate Ratio include: Apples, Blueberries, Grapefruit, Peaches, Strawberries vs. Inferior Thermogenic Effect Fruits: Bananas, Dried Fruit, Raisins, etc., Watermelon 
b) Thermogenic Vegetables: Asparagus, Broccoli, Cabbage, Celery, Lettuce, Mushrooms, Onions, Radishes, Spinach, Tomatoes 
c) Almost all proteins have a desirable thermogenic effect 

EXCEPT: proteins that are very high in fat, processed lunch meats, and processed proteins including most single species protein powders ??? whey concentrate, whey isolate, etc. It is very possible that your fat loss efforts have been thwarted by mistakenly using a single species whey protein. Single species processed protein is assimilated too quickly and often burned as a fuel source inhibiting the burning of your stored bodyfat. 

Optimized supplement plan for maximum results. You can???t lose fat and retain lean muscle tissue with diet alone. Supplements maximize nutrient intake with a minimum investment in calories.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2003)

I thought we were suppose to stay away from Tomatoes.  Can I really eat them?  That would make my meals a little more interesting cuz I love fresh tomatoes!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

I thought we concluded that you would use a tomato as you would an apple? 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh, OK, So you use it for a carb source not a veggie.  Never looked up tomatoes before.  Thats good to know, thanks!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Whoa...I got excited there for a minute..I LOVE tomatoes especially right from the garden!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

bump


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for bumping this thread w8...I haven't seen it before. It has some very interesting info.


----------



## Mariner (May 29, 2003)

My understanding (which may be wrong) is that Whey Isolate is a great source of protein that should be used regularly. I???m sorry to hear that some folks are not recommending its use after having just shelled out $80 cdn for a big tub of Bio-X Isolate. I was planning on using it post workout by itself (for quick absorption), then at other times during the day mixed with some carbs and fat (for prolonged absorption).

My primary goal is to shed fat until I can see my abs and then start focusing on hard core muscle gains.


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2003)

It's fine to use...just add a fat source to slow absorption.


----------

